# Have Convention News to Post?



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2006)

Running convention? Have news and updates you would like to share to the FA community and get the word out? 

We'll gladly sticky all press releases for up coming Furry conventions! Just post your PR release, send me a PM and we'll get you stickied up.


----------

